# [2018] Makahū‛ena Estates Wall in Poipu



## artringwald (Jan 30, 2018)

As promised, they built a nice walking trail around the wall surrounding Makahū‛ena Estates, the new subdivision next to the Point at Poipu. It's a 0.66 mile walk. The entrance isn't open yet, but they built 8 parking spaces which I assume will be for public access. It's a good starting point if you want to hike the whole length of the Maha'ulepu Heritage Trail. Here's some pictures:





















sea arch





Makahu'ena Point Light Beacon





small blow hole


----------



## Kevsdad (Jan 30, 2018)

I was there in June when they were working on it. Looks great!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 31, 2018)

Last night I discovered that the wall is nice place to set up a camera to get a picture of the super blue blood moon:


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 31, 2018)

artringwald said:


> Last night I discovered that the wall is nice place to set up a camera to get a picture of the super blue blood moon:


Thanks, Art, for this great photo! DW and I got up at 4:30 am today to look at it, but the view was not ideal and the moon was not as large as we had expected. It's the first Super Blue Blood Moon since March 31, 1866. I'm pretty sure none of us was around then, so this was an exciting celestial event, captured beautifully by you and your camera!


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Thanks, Art, for this great photo! DW and I got up at 4:30 am today to look at it, but the view was not ideal and the moon was not as large as we had expected. It's the first Super Blue Blood Moon since March 31, 1866. I'm pretty sure none of us was around then, so this was an exciting celestial event, captured beautifully by you and your camera!



It was supposed to rain all night. I'm glad they were wrong, but about 30 minutes after I went in, a thunderstorm went through. Fortunately, it was perfectly clear when I took the picture.


----------



## wilma (Feb 1, 2018)

artringwald said:


> Last night I discovered that the wall is nice place to set up a camera to get a picture of the super blue blood moon:



Great shot, what kind of camera setup did you use?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 1, 2018)

wilma said:


> Great shot, what kind of camera setup did you use?


I have a Sony DSC-HX80 pocket camera that has a flip out display. The moon was high in the sky so I laid the camera, with its back down, on the wall with the display flipped out so I could see where it was aiming. I used the automatic mode, zoomed to about 20x and it took a 3 second exposure. I had to take several shots to get one centered that was also in focus.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 3, 2018)

A short walk from the Makahū‛ena Estates is the Sunset Kahili Condos. Here's the view of Poipu Beach Park from the 5th floor of their stairway.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 4, 2018)

They're still trying to find a developer to buy the entire property.

Last Undeveloped Oceanfront Land on Iconic Poipu Beach

They did take a nice aerial photo:


----------



## Poobah (Jul 7, 2018)

The For Sale sign at the entrance last March hinted that they would be willing to sell the property as a unit. I guess they made that decision. I suspect they Inuit'd don't want a long term investment. They have plunked several million to get the property ready and have decided to take the money and run.


----------



## Poobah (Jul 7, 2018)

Poobah said:


> The For Sale sign at the entrance last March hinted that they would be willing to sell the property as a unit. I guess they made that decision. I suspect they Inuit'd don't want a long term investment. They have plunked several million to get the property ready and have decided to take the money and run.


And a couple of more things The land is currently grade to retain storm water run off; For those who have seen it up close, all those depressions are storm water retention ponds. If someone buys a lot there will have to be a lot of regrading to make a homesite. At far as I can tell there are no utilities installed yet (water, sanitary sewer, power). It is going to take a lot of bucks to build a home on any of these sites.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 7, 2018)

Poobah said:


> And a couple of more things The land is currently grade to retain storm water run off; For those who have seen it up close, all those depressions are storm water retention ponds. If someone buys a lot there will have to be a lot of regrading to make a homesite. At far as I can tell there are no utilities installed yet (water, sanitary sewer, power). It is going to take a lot of bucks to build a home on any of these sites.



The water retention ponds fill up really fast when it rains. They may be required to prevent water pressure on the wall.






I don't know how much of the utilities are installed, but as of last January, they had power for the street lights and water for the fire hydrants.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful photos of the wall and the property.

The wall looks solid and a great divide from the timeshare property. It looks liked the Great Wall in China.  This developer needs to sale this property as a high end development and fast IMHO. The developer key selling point is that they are not making any new ocean view land site in that part of Hawaii.

Installing streets, utilities and other infrastructure items is going to be very costly for a developer.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 8, 2018)

Well, those won't be the most 'private' residences with P@P right behind them.....would make a great estate for just a few low-sprawling houses.

I'd rather live inland and high with some breathing room than pinched between *Kanaloa and a timeshare!
*
But, that's not something I'll have to worry about in this lifetime. 

Great pic art.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Well, those won't be the most 'private' residences with P@P right behind them.....would make a great estate for just a few low-sprawling houses.
> 
> I'd rather live inland and high with some breathing room than pinched between *Kanaloa and a timeshare!
> *
> But, that's not something I'll have to worry about in this lifetime.



Same thoughts I had. Not only would you have condo and timeshare units staring down at you, you'd have a parade of gawkers strolling past the wall. I am glad they made a nice walking path around the wall. It gives easy access to the blowhole, sea arch, and light beacon on the shoreline. We've watched many sunsets from the beacon, including several green flashes. It's one of the favorite spots for the sunset groupies.


----------



## youppi (Jul 8, 2018)

artringwald said:


> Same thoughts I had. Not only would you have condo and timeshare units staring down at you, you'd have a parade of gawkers strolling past the wall. I am glad they made a nice walking path around the wall. It gives easy access to the blowhole, sea arch, and light beacon on the shoreline. We've watched many sunsets from the beacon, including several green flashes. It's one of the favorite spots for the sunset groupies.


Exactly. You can hide your house from P@P with trees but you want to see the ocean. So, you can't hide you from walker on the path between your house and the ocean.

Last year somebody at P@P told me that each land was around 10M USD and there is a law that force anybody to build a house on that land that cost no less than the cost of the land. So, a house that worth over 10M USD. So, you need 20M USD at least to acquire the land and build the house. Did you hear that too?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2018)

When the first lot is sold and the first home is built & completed the real estate taxes at P&P will double, IMHO.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 2, 2019)

Still no buyers.






*Last Remaining Undeveloped Oceanfront Land on Poipu Beach Back on The Market*
https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ndeveloped-Oceanfront-Land-Poipu-Beach-Market

POIPU, Hawaii--(BUSINESS WIRE)--The only remaining undeveloped oceanfront land along the iconic Poipu Beach coastline on the island of Kaua‛i is back on the market. This rare 13-acre property overlooking the majestic rock cliffs of Makahū‛ena Point is listed at $20 million with Hannah Sirois of Elite Pacific Properties.
_
“This property is particularly well suited to someone who wants flexibility and the ability to control multiple homesites to meet their needs, perhaps a family or group of friends looking to build a single large luxury home or several residences on generous, multi-acre sites,” said Chad Nugent, President of CIRI Land Development Company._

_“There’s also an opportunity for owners looking for vacation rental revenue – 9 of the 10 lots are zoned for vacation renting,” added Listing Agent Hannah Sirois of Elite Pacific Properties._


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice.  That brings back good memories.

There are some sacred grounds in that area.  I am not an expert on that, but when my BIL and I played at Poipu Bay Golf Club, where The Grandslam used to be played, there were sacred areas on the course that were marked off, and out of play.

We were there the month after Payne Stewart was to play in the Grandslam, because he won the 1999 US Open.  When we first walked from the "EVR at Poipu" to Poipu Bay Country Club, that big banner was still stretched across the entrance, with Payne's name on it.  That hit me hard, and it still does 20 years later.

I bought a couple of souvenir shirts, and stuck them away.
- - - - - -
Here you can see that walkway along the beach/rocks from "EVR" to Poipu Bay Country Club, past the Hyatt, where there was always a seal basking on the beach:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...d05fbc0fb2f44fc!8m2!3d21.877432!4d-159.435992


----------



## artringwald (Aug 2, 2019)

There are sacred grounds on the Point at Poipu property too. They built around them. You can't read it, but the sign on the bottom left asks people to respect this area and not to walk on it.


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 2, 2019)

It's amazing how familiar all that looks 20 years later.


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 2, 2019)

Funny . . . . when my BIL and I played Poipu Bay, it was not busy, we were not paired with anyone.  But, there was a single behind us, and he just kept hanging back there, sitting when he had to, and a golfer will know what I mean.

So, when we were out about as far as you get, to where you make that turn and come back along the cliffs over the ocean, we went back to him, told him he could play through or join up.  Turns out he was just soaking in the majestic views and the wonderful setting.

I remember that after we putted out on 16, I said to my BIL, "Turn around and look at that."  






My BIL asked where he was from, and he was from where we'all are from, and we were driving by his little town all the time.

six degrees of separation thing

go figure


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 2, 2019)

The more I look at those photos, I feel the developer wanted a major hotel chain or a major timeshare chain to purchase this property. IMO.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 2, 2019)

I wonder if there are any limitations on how high you can build on this property.


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 2, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I wonder if there are any limitations on how high you can build on this property.



Probably, if history holds true.

One day we were on the snorkeling beach across the road from the Lawai Beach Resort when a little lady in a full fur coat came walking by.  I struck up a conversation with her, and she was a wealth of local history.  Her husband was the one that enacted/was responsible for the highrise ban.

She said her son was the Chief of Police in Honolulu.

None of it was braggy . . . just talking about stuff . . . easements to get to the beach and the blocking thereof, stuff like that.

This was 20 years ago.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 2, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> The more I look at those photos, I feel the developer wanted a major hotel chain or a major timeshare chain to purchase this property. IMO.


I believe it's zoned for 10 individual residences.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 7, 2019)

What a deal, it's on sale now!

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...eveloper-Drops-Price-13-Acre-Oceanfront-Poipu

*Alaskan Developer Drops Price of 13-Acre Oceanfront Poipu Beach Subdivision to $19M*
Citing a need to be more in step with market pricing, Alaskan developer CIRI Land Development Company announced today it is dropping the price of Makahū'ena Estates, its prized 13-acre subdivision, from $20 million to $19 million. Makahū'ena Estates is the last remaining undeveloped oceanfront land along iconic Poipu Beach.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 7, 2019)

artringwald said:


> I believe it's zoned for 10 individual residences.


That matches my understanding.  

The history, as I recall being told, is that the entire stretch of coastline from the Hyatt to Nihi Kai on Poipu Beach is zoned residential, not resort.  Thus, when construction began at Point at Poipu, the project was being built as whole ownership condos.  Then Hurricane Iniki struck shortly after construction had started at Point at Poipu.  The resort was destroyed.  

Poipu Partners (led by Marc Resorts at the time) then offered to rebuild the project, provided they could get a zoning waiver to allow the property to be a timeshare (which requires resort zoning). In the interest of not having a derelict property in the area, the county agreed.  Thus today we have Point at Poipu as a timeshare resort in the middle of a residential community.  That is also why the resort has much more of a residential feel as compared with, say, the Kaanapali property.  

That residential feel is a principal reason why we purchased (resale) at Point at Poipu initially.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 14, 2021)

Several years later, there's still no houses at Makahū‛ena Estates.   They're starting do to something at the entrance, but the stakes look more like a garden plot than a house foundation.





They also built several observation platforms. At first I though they might be used for counting whales, but I think they're really going to be used for showing prospective buyers what the view might be from their new home. Unfortunately for the sales person, prospects might turn around a see how many timeshare visitors are staring down at them.


----------

